
Advertisement now on News.YCombinator.com - punnerud
http://imgur.com/ywlgGs8
======
greenyoda
This is nothing new. There have been job ads for Y Combinator companies on HN
for many years. These are mentioned in the HN FAQ[1]:

 _Can I post a job ad?

Please do not post job ads as story submissions to HN.

A regular "Who Is Hiring?" thread appears on the first weekday of each month.
Most job ads are welcome there. (But only an account called whoishiring is
allowed to submit the thread itself. This prevents a race to post it first.)

The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be
on the front page at a time._

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
noobermin
? The hiring ads have always been part of the site at least since I joined.

